
JQuery - lisper
https://jquery.com/
======
lisper
I submitted this because of this comment:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9333859](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9333859)

"Sorry, but this is like posting jQuery. Who doesn't know about three.js?"

Well, _I_ didn't know about three.js before I submitted it. I _did_ know about
jquery, but I was curious to see if it had ever been submitted, and the
easiest way to find out was to submit it. So here it is.

And who knows, maybe there are HN readers who haven't heard of jquery.
Stranger things have happened.

------
bbody
This is cool! I also recently found this thing called Twitter Bootstrap
[http://getbootstrap.com/](http://getbootstrap.com/)

~~~
lisper
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8541494](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8541494)

------
ntw1103
[http://youmightnotneedjquery.com/](http://youmightnotneedjquery.com/) \--
I'll just leave this here.

~~~
corobo
That site was not convincing. Why do in 8+ lines what I can do in 1 with
jQuery?

Especially when the 8-line version might need testing in every possible
browser out there for quirks and bugs. jQuery's already done the legwork there

Edit:

youmightnotnotneedjquery.com linked in a sibling of this comment explains it
better in this googledoc

[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LPaPA30bLUB_publLIMF0Rlh...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LPaPA30bLUB_publLIMF0RlhdnPx_ePXm7oW02iiT6o/edit)

~~~
salibhai
When performance matters, or you are doing things on an order of magnitude,
you may want to skip jquery

~~~
corobo
Do you have any examples or writeups to hand where rewriting jQuery functions
ended up in a faster site?

Specifically in cases where other optimizations (caching, beefier servers,
faster SQL, SSDs vs HDDs, etc) didn't help more?

~~~
vorotato
Beefing up the server cannot improve client side code. Jquery is quite slow,
nice, but quite slow. Sometimes writing out those 8 lines can make your code
literally 400 times faster.(source : [http://vanilla-js.com/](http://vanilla-
js.com/)) So yes if performance is a concern, you might want to look at
writing it yourself.

~~~
corobo
Very good point, I'd not really considered the lower end spec'd machines, was
more thinking overall page load times and the likes. Thanks :)

------
sidcool
This is getting out of hand. Remember, an eye for an eye makes the whole world
blind.

------
ask5
this mislead me. I thought there was some kind of new jquery release.

